# MY BABIES!!! (Pictures!!!)



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

This is little Tinkerbell:
 It is impossible to photograph this girl!!
This is Golden Champagne:
She's a little easier.
This is Birch Tree:

Mediocre...


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Those are dark shots. Needs more light, lol


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol you are right


----------



## Pebble (Jan 23, 2016)

THey are so sweet! I love the pic of TInkerbell sniffing the camera!
It is a pain trying to photograph them, isn't it! I don't want to put a flash in their faces, so they are normally blurred...
They look like real characters - bet they're keeping you busy!


----------



## Zeri (Feb 4, 2016)

aw they are so cute


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Don't use a flash on your rats though, it would hurt their eyes. Try to just put more light in the room.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

YYYYeeees, Pebble, they are sooo hard to take pics of  Ok, so that can be annoying, but I am not mad at them...just my camera. lol. They DO keep me busy, tho, especially in the winter and at night. They would rather run around them dish with me tho (((((( Advice on that???? Thanks Pebble!! Thanks Zeri! I love them. Ik, Gribouilli!


----------

